# is this possible



## roelof (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello, 

I wonder if it's possible to use FreeBSD only with binary packages?
I read that pkgpng is coming. Can I better wait till pkgng is avaible ?

Roelof


----------



## YouriBSD (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, pkgng is already available but some things don't work well like conflicting packages.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2012)

Can be done with the old package tools, too.  Upgrading is a pain, and will be much better with pkgng.


----------



## roelof (Jul 15, 2012)

@wblock

Oke, SO on a clean install install the beta of pkgng and after that I can install every needed package with pkgng if I understood you well


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2012)

I think so, although I have not used it yet.


----------

